# Caulk vs Spackle vs Wood Filler for Painted Molding



## djonesax

I have finished installing my chair rail and picture frames and ready to prep for paint. I was curious what you all do here as far as selecting a product for filling the nail holes and gaps. In the past I have used, wood filler, caulk, and spackle on different projects and most projects ended up fine but I did have alex's painters caulk fail on the some crown molding after a few years. I read online that many people are using lightweight spackle for the nail holes and gaps but I spoke to the HD guy and he said that wont work and to use wood filler for the holes and painters caulk for the gaps.

So now I am genuinely curious what you all use to fill the gaps and holes when prepping for painting molding. I have attached a picture of the project.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Steve Neul

I use caulk where the molding meets the wall and fill the nail holes and the mitered joints with vinyl spackle. It sands like joint compound however it's a bit more solid and shrinks less.


----------



## GeorgeC

Steve Neul said:


> I use caulk where the molding meets the wall and fill the nail holes and the mitered joints with vinyl spackle. It sands like joint compound however it's a bit more solid and shrinks less.


+1

gEORGE


----------



## firehawkmph

I like wood filler for the nail holes. I use a pallet knife to apply. Sands easy and doesn't shrink. Caulk the gaps with painters caulk.

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Pineknot_86

What Mike H. said.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

MH Redi patch, 3M auto glazing patch(the red stuff in a tube) or spackle for nail holes. Famo Wood WB for staingrade. Big Stretch, Towertech, or the high end Ben Moore caulk for seams and inside corners. All things with a DAP label crack.


----------



## TimPa

i use painters putty for all nail holes and small gaps. paintable caulk for larger gaps (I usually try to avoid)


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic

For small nail holes, Bondo all the way. Bondo wood filler if there's not enough meat. Caulk only for mitered joints, and to seal gaps between the mouldings and wall. Caulk can be used to fill nail holes but doesn't sand nicely. If it's the only option apply sparingly and be sure to wipe off the excess with a damp sponge or rag before it starts to dry.


----------

